
Coronavirus Cluster from Mexico Cruise Ship Grows; New Case in Alameda County - DyslexicAtheist
https://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2020/03/10/coronavirus-cluster-from-grand-princess-mexico-cruise-continues-to-grow-new-case-in-alameda-county/
======
DyslexicAtheist
_> “We were ground zero and you have 2500 people walking out — right now in
Sacramento, up in the foothills, whatever that might be carriers,” she said.
“What is going on…Just for my sanity (I would like to be tested) because I
don’t know if I’m a carrier or not.”_

